# Ceasar Guerini vs every other O/U



## Ol' 30-30

I'm looking to upgrade my O/U and probably like most of you it's killing me to make a descision.  I've handled Beretta 686's and Citori's and really just want to go a different route (though both are great guns).  I had it narrowed down to a Weatherby Athena, Cynergy Classic Field, or an engraved Red Label...and really had my mind made up on the Athena.  Then I messed up and picked up a ceasar guerini magnus light and it changed the way I look at O/U's.  

Has anybody ever owned a ceasar guerini?  It's more than I was looking to spend but I can just hold off for a while longer and pick one up later if it's really worth it.  I would LOVE to have a sidelock gun.  It's still a boxlock gun but the more I look at sidelocks the more I realize I can't afford one but it does have flase side plates (as does the Weatherby Athena) and I think it looks good astheticly.  And those Itallians know what they are doing when they make an O/U.  Thoughts?


----------



## preston

Ol' 30-30 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my O/U and probably like most of you it's killing me to make a descision.  I've handled Beretta 686's and Citori's and really just want to go a different route (though both are great guns).  I had it narrowed down to a Weatherby Athena, Cynergy Classic Field, or an engraved Red Label...and really had my mind made up on the Athena.  Then I messed up and picked up a ceasar guerini magnus light and it changed the way I look at O/U's.
> 
> Has anybody ever owned a ceasar guerini?  It's more than I was looking to spend but I can just hold off for a while longer and pick one up later if it's really worth it.  I would LOVE to have a sidelock gun.  It's still a boxlock gun but the more I look at sidelocks the more I realize I can't afford one but it does have flase side plates (as does the Weatherby Athena) and I think it looks good astheticly.  And those Itallians know what they are doing when they make an O/U.  Thoughts?



tucker gun had a good sale on them a few months ago. they may be worth talking to.


----------



## coveyrise90

They are great guns.... but overpriced in my opinion. I would get a Beretta instead. The gun is just as good but you get more for your money (cosmetically speaking).

How much are you willing to spend?

Adam


----------



## Jetjockey

Not sure how much you want to spend but the new A-10 from Conneticut Shotgun Manufacturing is a true side lock that is made in the U.S.   But they aren't cheap.  My father in law has 2 of their RBL's.   The RBL's are very nice guns and IMO you get a lot for the money.  If the A-10 is as nice, or nicer, then they should be amazing guns...


----------



## Ol' 30-30

Conneticut Shotgun Manufacturing is running a $5,000 special on a special line of guns right now.  I think they are still taking orders...but thats more than I'm looking to spend.  I know that guns like Perazzi, Kriegoff, Rizzini, Malazan, Fox, etc. are out of my price range.  Really wanting to stay in the 686/Citori range or a little above.


----------



## Jetjockey

30-30...   Forgive my ignorance, but whats a citori go for these days?   I know that the 686/687 lines can go from abot $1500 for a 686 White Onyx to about $3500 for a 687 Silver Pigeon V.  

You might wanna try over on shotgunworld.com as well.  There is a specific board for Guerini guys, as well as Beretta, Browning etc.  You could probably get some real good reviews over there.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I've seen the Ceasars around the sporting clays ranges, and they seem to be well built guns.  Not sure that I think they are better than a Beretta.  

As with any "off brand", resale will be an issue.  That's not a knock on the gun, just the way the market goes.

The CG is probably a step up from the current Weatherby Athena.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

C. Guerini is a nephew or of similar close relation to Batiste Rizzini (B. Rizzini guns) and used to work for him.  The guns are solid quality build.  But I do not care for the pimped up attributes like gold on the receiver and other things typical on the CG guns.

Beretta, B. Rizzini, FAIR, and Guerini are all good guns, but Beretta has the most established reputation of all and probably better value.


----------



## Ol' 30-30

Jetjockey said:


> 30-30...   Forgive my ignorance, but whats a citori go for these days?   I know that the 686/687 lines can go from abot $1500 for a 686 White Onyx to about $3500 for a 687 Silver Pigeon V.
> 
> You might wanna try over on shotgunworld.com as well.  There is a specific board for Guerini guys, as well as Beretta, Browning etc.  You could probably get some real good reviews over there.



Citoris are right around that 686 range-$1500-$1800 is pretty fair depending on grade.  

Berettas are a great guns and I've handled lots but I really just want something else.  Same with Citoris.
Can't say anything bad about either, just personal preference.


----------



## Nitro

If the 686/687 Silver Pigeon series  is too "everyday" or "plain Jane" , why not go up a notch and get a DT10 or a EELL???

I honestly know that Beretta sets the standard on O/Us, I have shot and handled most of the guns out there- for the money, Beretta truly represents the best value. (especially for the amount of money you have decided to limit yourself to).

To me, the Guerinis feel like an Italian Ruger Red Label....clunky comes to mind..some folks call it "overbuilt" I call it slow...not something I want in a birdgun.

Once you get into the semi custom or custom price range, well there you have it. $5000 and up buys a lot of shotgun..

For less than $2500.00 Beretta is the only choice I recommend. They have been building guns for over 500 years....there is a reason for that.

Find a Beretta you like, have it fitted to you- shoot it for the rest of your life. Your great grandchildren will inherit it and still be proud to own the gun.


----------



## Inthegarge

There was one on the S&S that was priced fairly.................RW


----------



## Oldstick

There is a store on the net, called Guns Unlimited that purchased the remaining stock of the Remington Premier O/Us.  These were made in Italy by Sabatti, but they didn't sell well I think mostly due to all the much better known competition, most folks just wouldn't chance it.  

However the very few people you can find that bought one (including me) really like them and they are available now for $1000 to $1300 which is less than half of their original retail price.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

If you are just wanting to "upgrade" look for a used Browning Superposed.

You will never have to worry about getting your money back out of it.


----------



## Ol' 30-30

Nitro said:


> If the 686/687 Silver Pigeon series  is too "everyday" or "plain Jane" , why not go up a notch and get a DT10 or a EELL???
> 
> I honestly know that Beretta sets the standard on O/Us, I have shot and handled most of the guns out there- for the money, Beretta truly represents the best value. (especially for the amount of money you have decided to limit yourself to).
> 
> To me, the Guerinis feel like an Italian Ruger Red Label....clunky comes to mind..some folks call it "overbuilt" I call it slow...not something I want in a birdgun.
> 
> Once you get into the semi custom or custom price range, well there you have it. $5000 and up buys a lot of shotgun..
> 
> For less than $2500.00 Beretta is the only choice I recommend. They have been building guns for over 500 years....there is a reason for that.
> 
> Find a Beretta you like, have it fitted to you- shoot it for the rest of your life. Your great grandchildren will inherit it and still be proud to own the gun.




Berettas are pretty guns, it's not that I think they are too plain jane I'm just wanting to go a different route.  90% of the bird hunters I know shoot one...because they are great guns.  Just want something different-not better or worse.  

The Guerini I am refering to is the Magnus light and it isn't "slow" or cluncky at all IMO.  It is considerably lighter than most O/U's I have shouldered and it swings great (from my shoulder anyway).  I also like a SUPER thin forearm and it was slimmer than a 686 (just personal preference).  Thats what got me turned onto them, how light and responsive it felt when shouldered.


----------



## Ol' 30-30

Oldstick said:


> There is a store on the net, called Guns Unlimited that purchased the remaining stock of the Remington Premier O/Us.  These were made in Italy by Sabatti, but they didn't sell well I think mostly due to all the much better known competition, most folks just wouldn't chance it.
> 
> However the very few people you can find that bought one (including me) really like them and they are available now for $1000 to $1300 which is less than half of their original retail price.



I actually looked into those about a year ago when they were a $2,000+ gun.  I didn't know that, that is somethin I will look into.


----------



## Ol' 30-30

Oldstick said:


> There is a store on the net, called Guns Unlimited that purchased the remaining stock of the Remington Premier O/Us.  These were made in Italy by Sabatti, but they didn't sell well I think mostly due to all the much better known competition, most folks just wouldn't chance it.
> 
> However the very few people you can find that bought one (including me) really like them and they are available now for $1000 to $1300 which is less than half of their original retail price.



dangit...just looked and all they have in stock are 12ga.  I'm looking for a 20ga.  Thanks though

http://www.gunsunlimitedomaha.com/Remington.php


----------



## Nitro

Ol' 30-30 said:


> Berettas are pretty guns, it's not that I think they are too plain jane I'm just wanting to go a different route.  90% of the bird hunters I know shoot one...because they are great guns.  Just want something different-not better or worse.
> 
> The Guerini I am refering to is the Magnus light and it isn't "slow" or cluncky at all IMO.  It is considerably lighter than most O/U's I have shouldered and it swings great (from my shoulder anyway).  I also like a SUPER thin forearm and it was slimmer than a 686 (just personal preference).  Thats what got me turned onto them, how light and responsive it felt when shouldered.



Man, 

You are on your own!!!!!!!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Ol' 30-30

Nitro said:


> Man,
> 
> You are on your own!!!!!!!!! Good Luck!!



I just have no desire to own a Beretta, I said that in my 1st post.  Good guns but I don't want one.  Thanks for the opinion though.


----------



## Jetjockey

30-30

Fit and feel are huge.  A gun that doesn't swing good for one person will swing great for someone else.    Some guys don't like Kimber rifles because they are small and light.  However, I absolutely love them.  If you like the feel of the Ceaser, the get it.  I do feel you can get a better gun for less money, but you won't go wrong with the Ceasar.


----------



## Beagle Stace

Find what works for you. Like yourself, I have no desire to own a Beretta. Fine guns but just not for me. Just don't fit wo having to do alot of stock work, etc. I swear by Brownings but also not for everyone. Try as many as you can and don't let others sway you just because they shoot a Beretta or Browning. I have shouldered a few Caesars and they felt good.


----------



## weagle

If you like the faux side locks keep an eye out on gunbroker for a Sigarm/B Rizzini a5a.  It's a great gun and sig only imported them for a short while.  They can be a real bargain at around $1500- $1800 

The CG OU's are also very nice and a lot of gun for the money.  Their customer service is also great.  I think they still offer a deal where you can send the gun in for a free overhaul once per year.  This is great if you are a high volume clays shooter.

Weagle


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

If you want different then go vintage.


----------



## Oldstick

Ol' 30-30 said:


> dangit...just looked and all they have in stock are 12ga.  I'm looking for a 20ga.  Thanks though
> 
> http://www.gunsunlimitedomaha.com/Remington.php



Yeah, I noticed that too.  If they had some 20s, I would be highly tempted to get another one.

The one I have is the 12 gage 28" without adjustable comb and it was $1600 a year ago which was the store closeout price at the Sports Center.


----------



## Ol' 30-30

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If you want different then go vintage.



No arguments there, I'd love to get my hands on a good vintage or antique.  Most I see are SxS though...unless you are talking big $$$$.  It's going to be a shooter (field gun) so a small scratch/dent here and there wouldn't bother me.


----------



## mjarboe

the Orvis shooting school/range at barnesley gardens has them as rental guns, my wife and I stayed up there and she shot one of their 28 gauges it was sweet!  Have been eyeing one ever since.  I'm pretty sure you can shoot a round of clays with one, with out staying there, they have 20 gauges as well.


----------



## weagle

Ol' 30-30 said:


> No arguments there, I'd love to get my hands on a good vintage or antique.  Most I see are SxS though...unless you are talking big $$$$.  It's going to be a shooter (field gun) so a small scratch/dent here and there wouldn't bother me.



In that case what you want to find is a marlin model 90 in 20ga.  It's truly one of the finest field shotguns ever built and a really nice 20ga marlin will run $600-700.

I've run over 25,000 rounds through a 12 ga marlin model 90 in the last couple of years and it locks up as tight as the day it left the factory in the late 1940's.  There's no telling how many rounds it fired in the 60 years before I bought it.

They are about as handsome as a mud fence, but if you want "different" and a truly fine field gun then the Marlin 90 is your gun.

My marlin 90's 12ga, 16ga and 20ga


----------



## rocket

Get what you are comfortable with, and have the most confidence in.


----------



## Sam H

Ol' 30-30 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my O/U and probably like most of you it's killing me to make a descision.  I've handled Beretta 686's and Citori's and really just want to go a different route (though both are great guns).  I had it narrowed down to a Weatherby Athena, Cynergy Classic Field, or an engraved Red Label...and really had my mind made up on the Athena.  Then I messed up and picked up a ceasar guerini magnus light and it changed the way I look at O/U's.
> 
> Has anybody ever owned a ceasar guerini?  It's more than I was looking to spend but I can just hold off for a while longer and pick one up later if it's really worth it.  I would LOVE to have a sidelock gun.  It's still a boxlock gun but the more I look at sidelocks the more I realize I can't afford one but it does have flase side plates (as does the Weatherby Athena) and I think it looks good astheticly.  And those Itallians know what they are doing when they make an O/U.  Thoughts?



Unless you have made a decision/or made up your mind on something else...I do know where there is a Engraved 20ga/26" Red Label close to 98% with custom Ruger breakdown case


----------

